# MY NEW HORSE *pic overload*



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

She's cute. Very appaloosa-ish eyes...lots of white!


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

gorgeous colour and markings.i like the pic where the shetland is poking thier head through the fence, i think its cute.


----------



## itsyourhorse (Jun 17, 2007)

they r actually mini's


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's beautiful.  

Bet you cant wait to get her home. :wink:


----------



## itsyourhorse (Jun 17, 2007)

you have no idea im SOOO excited LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

She has a gorgeous blaze


----------



## Percheron Girl (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful! She's not a pintabian, is she? Love the face markings. She has a very kind head.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Shes a stunner!
Gorgeous eyes, and head.
The blaze makes her face look like its got a little dish,
in certain pictures.

-Bobbi


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*nice*

shes nice she has a cute face and a lovely face marking
she looks very sweet and cute
nice colour
what are you going to use her for?


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

:shock: wow what a beautiful horse!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she looks very sweet! 
I love her markings!! Gorgeous!


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

hehe i like the mini sticking his head through pic too, so cute ! i love the mane color, very pretty horsey


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

that is a GREAT looking paint!!!!


----------



## BuudersDelight (Aug 28, 2007)

beautiful horseh hun ^_^


----------

